# Gothic Rebirth - Fanprojekt ermöglicht Rollenspiel-Prequel mit Unreal Engine 3



## SoerenWetterau (9. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gothic Rebirth - Fanprojekt ermöglicht Rollenspiel-Prequel mit Unreal Engine 3* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gothic Rebirth - Fanprojekt ermöglicht Rollenspiel-Prequel mit Unreal Engine 3


----------



## Renox1 (9. Juli 2011)

Ist das Teil 3?


----------



## maxilink (9. Juli 2011)

wird nie erscheinen^^


----------



## theOverseer (9. Juli 2011)

@renox1 sag mal du bist auch so jemand der einfach erstmal etwas dummes postet bevor er sich den text durchliest. da steht ziemlich offensichtlich, dass es sich um ein fanprojekt handelt, dazu noch um ein prequel (also eine vorgeschichte, was auch im text steht)


----------



## Kaeksch (9. Juli 2011)

maxilink schrieb:


> wird nie erscheinen^^



Denk ich auch. Erst ordentlich ambitioniert und dann doch übernommen. 
Sieht allerdings vielversprechend aus und würde eine Menge Leute glücklich machen.


----------



## der-jan (9. Juli 2011)

ich mag mods sehr aber irgendwie schaffen es "andere" nicht das gleiche gothic-feeling aufzubauen, daher seh ich gothic mods die die originale gothic story "erweitern" wollen eher kritisch
schon beim community patch für gothic 3 waren die zusätzlichen missionen und dialog zwar gut gemeint - haben für mich aber nie den richtigen ton getroffen (und damit meine ich nicht die sprecher sondern die wortwahl etc)

na und ein prequel zu gothic wo der namenlose leute aus den originalteilen treffen soll find ich zu verdreht - er hat die bei gothic alle kennen gelernt hat vorher keinen gekannt - wie können die dann in nem prequel auftauchen?


----------



## Renox1 (9. Juli 2011)

theOverseer schrieb:


> @renox1 sag mal du bist auch so jemand der einfach erstmal etwas dummes postet bevor er sich den text durchliest. da steht ziemlich offensichtlich, dass es sich um ein fanprojekt handelt, dazu noch um ein prequel (also eine vorgeschichte, was auch im text steht)


 
Du verstehst den Hintergrundgedanken nicht.


----------



## wingo80 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich fände es geil, wenn jemand Gothic 1 eins-zu-eins nachbauen würde --- mit besserer Grafik. 
Das würde ich mir im Laden glatt kaufen, wenn es gut gemacht ist.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. Juli 2011)

Alte Kontakte/NPC in einem Prequel ? Nur zur Erinnerung: Der namenlose Held ist in das Minental geworfen worden (mit der von den Magiern geschaffenen Kuppel) und hat erst dort Diego, Milten, Gorn und Lee getroffen. Außerdem ist das Projekt zu groß. Das bräuchte einen professionellen Rahmen. Schließlich gefallen mir Prequels generell nicht. Es ist schon klar, wie die Geschichte weitergeht und die Story ist zu vielen Beschränkungen unterworfen.


----------



## pucc (9. Juli 2011)

ich glaube dass er sich da ein bisschen übernimmt. Sieht gut aus, gefällt mir auf anhieb, sogar die Idee find ich klasse aber ohne Unterstützung bleibt das wohl nur ein Gedanke.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (9. Juli 2011)

Bin ich der einziger hier, der findet, dass die Landschaften, welches im Video präsentiert wurde, künstlich wirken ? Stellenweise wirken die Bäume, Felsen oder Höhle Textur-Arm.

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte der Herr  Ulrich Thümmler die CryEngine 3 als Grundgerüst für das Prequel nehmen. Anstatt es mit der UDK zu versuchen.


----------



## SlimShady51 (9. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde die ersten beiden Gothic teile am besten ! Die hatten noch eine richtig gute story und feeling habe erst letztens wieder Gothic 2 durhcgespielt und es macht immer  wieder spass. also ich finde die idee gut


----------



## floelein (9. Juli 2011)

Als Idee find ich das super!

Was die Grafik angeht, sieht für mich sehr noch Gothic 3 aus,
als hätte da jemand einfach die Texturen kopiert, naja ein kleines 
Entwickler Team muss halt schauen, dass es auch mal fertig wird.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Vsync (10. Juli 2011)

Die Idee an sich ist eig echt nicht schlecht 

Gut, ob die Texturen jetzt im Guttenberg-Verfahren eingefügt wurden hin oder her, gut schauts doch aus.. Für ein Fan-Projekt doch eig mehr als solide.
Mir persönlich würde als grafisches Grundgerüst schon die G2-Engine genügen, weils für mich auf eine in sich stimmige und glaubwürdige welt, sowie gutes Storytelling und mitreissende Atmosphäre mehr ankommt, als auf hochplastische Texturen, DX11 etc. , Zumindest im RPG. (was nicht heisst, dass ich nicht auf geile Grafik stehe)
Was nützt mir die Cry-Engine 3, wenn ich im Spiel nichts anderes mache, als hin und her zu laufen und ein paar Dinge zu besorgen? Da kann der Wald auch noch so geil ausschauun, iwann wirds langweilig.
Gut finde ich auch, dass das Team versucht, den Grafikstil so gut es geht nachzuahmen. So ergibt sich ein gewisser Wiedererkennungswert. Und dank Unreal wird die Welt sogar ohne heftiges Nachladeruckeln erkundbar sein^^
Aber machen wir uns nichts vor, um ein detailliertes Statement abzugeben, ist es doch wohl noch ein wenig sehr früh. Was man zu sehen bekommt, ist (hoffentlich) noch lange nicht fertig. Die ruckelnd über den Boden schwebenden Scavenger solten das eig beweisen


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2011)

Ob da letztendlich wirklich etwas Spielbares veröffentlicht wird, das wird sich erst zeigen müssen. Ich wünsche ihm und seinem wohl vielleicht baldigen Team viel Erfolg.
Wie man an Nehrim gesehen hat, kann sowas ja auch durchaus klappen


----------



## Fresh1981 (10. Juli 2011)

Naja für ein Fan-Projekt sieht das Teil echt klasse aus!!Naja seit dem 3.Teil stehe ich Gothic sehr kritisch gegenüber!Dank JoWood!!Zum Glück gibt es die ja nicht mehr!!!!
Mal schauen was draus wird


----------



## Witho (10. Juli 2011)

sieht klasse aus, hoffentlich wird es fertig *saber*


----------



## bravo (10. Juli 2011)

Gute Idee und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Nur das mit der Schärfentiefe ist mal wieder soweit übertrieben, dass es sogar im Video nicht mehr schön aussieht. Sogar der Himmel ist unscharf. Ok, war in Gothic 3 in der Standardeinstellung ja auch so. Vielleicht soll das ja so sein...


----------



## NeroOne (10. Juli 2011)

Sieht klasse aus! Und...im Gegensatz zu der großen Mehrheit fand ich (mit dem Community-Patch natürlich), dass Gothic 3 DAS Rollenspiel überhaupt ist. Spiele gerade Gothic 2 mal wieder, doch es hat für mich (meine Meinung) nicht den "Glanz" eines Gothic 3...naja...Geschmäcker halt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn das die Unreal Engine 3 ist, dann Respekt. Da haben die Macher wohl ordentlich was aus dieser Engine raus geholt. Sieht gut aus. Nur ich bezweifle irgendwie, dass es wirklich erscheint


----------



## Sporti911 (10. Juli 2011)

NeroOne schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus! Und...im Gegensatz zu der großen Mehrheit fand ich (mit dem Community-Patch natürlich), dass Gothic 3 DAS Rollenspiel überhaupt ist. Spiele gerade Gothic 2 mal wieder, doch es hat für mich (meine Meinung) nicht den "Glanz" eines Gothic 3...naja...Geschmäcker halt.


 
Ich stimm dir zu Gothic 3 war auch für mich bis jetzt das beste Gothic wegen dem umfang, den fraktionen usw. nur wer die Rätsel aus der 1 und 2 geliebt hat wurde da leider entäuscht mir hat das auch sehr gefehlt aber das haben die davor genannten faktoren aufgewogen.
Ich hoffe sehr das Gothic Rebirth rauskommt nur um mal zusehen was den leuten als vorgeschichte so einfällt.


----------



## DiabloHellfire (10. Juli 2011)

Die Texturen sind alle unabhängig von Gothic3 entstanden. Auf meinem Blog gibt es auch einen großen teil der texture sheets zu sehen.
Für die Unreal 3 Engine habe ich mich deswegen entschieden, da man dort relative einfach RPG Features integieren kann. Hier mal ein Beispiel Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdSo4kq8uos

Die Scavenger Animation ist noch aus meinem ehemaligen "Risen The Ruin" Mod und ist auch schon ausgetauscht wurden.


----------



## G-Lord (10. Juli 2011)

DiabloHellfire schrieb:


> Auf meinem Blog gibt es auch einen großen teil der texture sheets zu sehen.


Tolle Arbeit, die Stimmung ist super eingefangen. Der Blog ist ebenfalls erstklassig und sehr informativ.


----------



## DeadBody666 (10. Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich fand Gothic 1 und 2 am besten umgesetzt. Mal abgesehen von Risen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn sie es wirklich schaffen ein grafisch ansprechendes und gut spielbares Stück auf die Welt loszulassen. Ich drücke ihnen auf jeden Fall die Daumen!!
Und von wegen wird sowieso nie erscheinen:
Das wurde von D3 und dem Duke doch auch mal behauptet wenn ihr euch noch dran erinnert!!


----------



## LostHero (10. Juli 2011)

öh wat? wusste garnich, dass die UE3 für große openworld level geeignet ist?


----------



## sluggard30 (11. Juli 2011)

Kenne auch kein besseres Rollenspiel als Gothic 2 NdR, auch Risen ist da kein Vergleich. Auf jeden  Fall ein Super Gedanke das Kultspiel wieder zum leben zu erwecken. Wie in alten Zeiten...


----------



## JMRiehm (14. Juli 2011)

Sieht klasse aus!
Und ist klasse viel Arbeit! 

JMR


----------



## Adanor (6. Januar 2013)

Ok, hier hat echt seit Ewigkeiten keiner mehr geschrieben.
Läuft das Projekt noch? Kann man es, wenn es denn erscheint, im Laden kaufen oder ist das Kostenlos?


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Januar 2013)

Adanor schrieb:


> Ok, hier hat echt seit Ewigkeiten keiner mehr geschrieben.
> Läuft das Projekt noch? Kann man es, wenn es denn erscheint, im Laden kaufen oder ist das Kostenlos?


 In einem der Kommentare hat der Entwickler geschrieben, dass es angeblich eine Pre-Alpha geben soll. Der Kommentar ist aber schon etwas älter, ich fürchte diejenigen die hier geschrieben haben, dass es nie erscheinen wird, könnten recht behalten.

Sieht jedenfalls für mich so aus.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Januar 2013)

Das Projekt könnte sicherlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit und damit Unterstützung gebrauchen. Ich würde es gerne irgendwann fertiggestellt sehen. An Black Mesa hat nach den vielen Jahren auch niemand mehr geglaubt, deswegen gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht so schnell auf.


----------



## Adanor (6. Januar 2013)

Er hat vor kurzem noch geschrieben, dass er am arbeiten ist. Sicher hat er das Projekt nicht eingestampft.

"Huhu,

ich bringe dieses Jahr auf jedenfall noch ein Update, den Zeitpunkt kann ich leider nicht genau nennen, da ich momentan viel zu tun habe. Arbeite weiterhin sogut wie jeden Tag an dem Projekt. UnrealScript bringt zwar so einige Probleme mit sich aber die werden auch noch gelöst. "


----------

